# New Handle on a Shigefusa Petty



## cord_steele (Dec 27, 2013)

Did some bartering with aaamax (Anders Stone in Sweden) and got a couple of handles. The pics show one of them that I put on a Shig 150 petty. The handle is from a 200-year-old apple tree (body) and a very hard/dense variety of lilac bush (ferrule and cap). It was built using zero power tools, and is really nice. I friction-fit it using toothpicks, and sealed the tang with beeswax---so I can take it off and polish the blade, put it on another knife, etc. Looks and feels great.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 27, 2013)

handle looks great!


----------



## Asteger (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't usually like people's custom handles, but this is a nice one! Cool, but still looks traditional. Well done.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

Strange can't see any pictures


----------

